# Soapmaker Software



## Rosalind (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anyone here have experience with the Soapmaker Software?

Is anyone using it with a mac?

Would you recommend it, or do you prefer another one?

Thanks!
Rosalind


----------



## xyxoxy (Apr 8, 2011)

There IS no other software... at least no other software that even comes close.

BTW - It was written by the husband of one of our SMF members here.


----------



## eshell (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm so glad you asked this question!  I was wondering the same thing.  I was thinking about buying QuickBooks (to help with the bookeeping), but if this is a better program for me as a small business, than I would like to go with it.

I would love to hear some feedback too!  What are the pros and cons of the SoapMaker software?


----------



## xyxoxy (Apr 8, 2011)

I just did a search of previous threads and there are many references to SM software, but nothing that I think specifically answers your question. Though if you buy it and have more questions I would do a search and ask others here who use it.

The software web site will probably tell you most of what you need to know but in a nutshell:

- You enter your bulk ingredients as you purchase them. You include tax and shipping costs as well as quantity. 
- SM will keep track of each item as your inventory and will remember your cost per unit including shipping and tax etc.
- If you purchase multiple items on one order SM will split the shipping costs accordingly.
- You then enter your recipes. SM has a lye calculator if you need it.
- When you make a batch of soap you choose the recipe and the size of the batch you made etc.
- SM uses the info from your inventory to calculate the cost per batch and per item (i.e. cost per bar of soap etc).
- SM also deducts the ingredients used from your inventory and can warn you when it is time to re-order something.
- And SM then keeps track of the inventory on hand of your finished products.
There is more to it but that's the basics.

As far as cons... it can take a bit of time to get everything entered and you have to be good about keeping it updated... but that is true of any such software. So I'm not sure it's really a con.

Other Pros - You get free updates and the developer is very responsive to questions and bug reports. He initially wrote this for his wife who is a soap maker so it is really designed for our business and not just a generic inventory program. And they are both SUPER nice folks.


----------



## Rosalind (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for all that info! I love that it was created by the husband of a soapmaker, it seems like having someone who knows the needs of a soapmaker having input on the software is great.

I've searched a bit more and from what I can tell there's no MAC version, but it would run if I had a program that runs windows on my mac, which would be doable.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Apr 12, 2011)

Chiming in on the need for a Mac version of your software that everyone loves so much.  :wink:  hint hint


----------



## Lindy (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't think I would want to survive without SoapMaker.  As a small business I use Simply Accounting (QuickBooks is good too) to enter ALL of my business expenses such as rent, utilities, vehicle expenses, advertising etc.

I absolutely love how SoapMaker gives me my exact pricing on the product, but you do need to set up a "wages" entry under packaging so you can enter how much time it takes you to do the batch, including labeling.  For instance I have in there the wage which is what I would pay someone else to do it and then put let's say 1 (hour) for the total.  You also need to allow for the cost of per label (I have a cost of 2.5 cents per label to allow for ink and paper.  Of course I am wanting to know every expense I am going to have attached to the product because I am running my business as a full-time business and really, really need to have a totally handle on all my expenses.  Of course that is just what works for me...


----------

